# Fish tank hydro



## ChuckDaddyLongLegs (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey so i've never grown hydroponics before but i have recently had the idea to take this fish tank and fill it half way with stones then filling the tank up to the level of stonewith water. Then just letting my seeds sit in there and see if they take root in the rocks. It a theory i think sounds pretty ok. Though it would be good to get the opinon of some experienced people.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2009)

i say put some dirt in the tank...then the seeds...but if your set on roocks  water  I would use some kidda foam or medium of some sort on top  then the seed..like a Rockwool blanket..good luck 2u my friend..will be looking for a grow from you on this..oh   how would you change the res/water?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2009)

The water would go stagnate and fill with algae.

But if you want paint the outside black get an air stone and air pump. Put your seed in some rockwool, net pot wit hydroton. and you are doing DWC


----------



## city (Feb 24, 2009)

i thought about doing fish tank hydro. found it easier to do 5 gallon bucket dwc.
if you do a fishtank hydro. make the tank black. use foam to float on top and small plants. good for flowers or one really small mj plant


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2009)

ChuckDaddyLongLegs said:
			
		

> Hey so i've never grown hydroponics before but i have recently had the idea to take this fish tank and fill it half way with stones then filling the tank up to the level of stonewith water. Then just letting my seeds sit in there and see if they take root in the rocks. It a theory i think sounds pretty ok. Though it would be good to get the opinon of some experienced people.



A fish tank is really not a good idea--there are a number of reasons why.  Your reservoir must be black or another dark color.  The medium you use should be something like hydrotron that is made for hydro.  You also have no way to drain your tank, to change the nute solution.  It would be more like a soil grow, but with a soilless medium.  That however would still not work as there is no way to make drainage holes at the bottom of the container.  There are just too many problems associated with trying to use a fish tank, especially when plastic containers (which are ideal) are so inexpensive.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 24, 2009)

There used to be a grower at another site that used to grow in a fish tank...with fish and all. I was always curious as to how she was doing it but i'm not a hydro guy. Seems the plants fed off of fish ****(?) and she always had some nice plants. I wouldn't recommend it unless you have extensive knowledge on growing hydro.


----------



## city (Feb 24, 2009)

not sure but i think thats called aero-ponics. and jes they do have fish in it. but the roots are in the light creating a slower grow... i looked into doing it. just got to complicated.


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 24, 2009)

Not aero-ponics.. (that is using fine misting to feed your plants..... The aqauarium grow I think would be called Fish-poonics.....

Yep the plants would feed mainly off the fish poo....  you can add some other nutes to supplement with, and as long as you have a very high O2 concentration, your plant should grow....  I am not exactly sure how to keep the roots from going nuts with all the light.  I am sure there is a solution to that lil problem, I have just not researched.  There are people that grow live plants in aquariums all the time, however the species they grow are evolved for growth in ponds or other water systems...... as to algae, EVERY aquarium needs algae, and one part of every aquarium enviroment is to add species of fish, or snail to feed on the algae.

As for the buildup of toxins in the water and all... Aquariums are filtered through carbon, and that will remove your alkalis and toxins that are dangerous to fish and plants alike.

If anyone has experience with this, Pipe in.....


----------



## ChuckDaddyLongLegs (Feb 24, 2009)

Hmm it does sound complex. So what if i put a light layer os soil on top of the rocks for the seeds. I have heard of the fish thing actuall but i was gonna fill it with rocks anyways. At the buttom of the tank there is lik and inch of plastic i could use a glass drill and make a few really tiny hole for water to slowly filter out through but i feel like thats tons of work. Thre must be a way to prevent algae build up.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2009)

They do sell planters that sit on top of your fish tank, that allow some of the roots to become emerged in the water. I have even had house plants travel to my fish tank and into the water and made roots. This is for when you have fish in the tank, not when using the tank as a bucket.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 25, 2009)

The growers name was Cannagirl. She was on a site i'm on and I just didn't realize it. She didn't have any really good pics but heres a couple of her setup. She covers the tank or tub. If you look closely at the pic with the roots you can see a fish.


----------



## city (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow. Too damn complicated for me. I will stick with my DWC. I'm just getting good at it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2009)

My word, why would anyone want to start with something so problematic?  Buckets (and other rubbermaid type totes) are cheap.  It is hard enough to maintain the proper environment as a new grower without throwing in extra things that (IMO) just make the grow more difficult with no resulting reward...


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 25, 2009)

i think my future raining rainforest greenhouse just got another ecosystem to fill.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 25, 2009)

> why would anyone want to start with something so problematic?


She actually said it was very easy.


----------



## robz (Feb 25, 2009)

Actullay it's called aquaphonics and it works. Youtube it and see for yourself.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 26, 2009)

wouldn't that be the behavior/study of sound under water? lol.


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok so I have a fish tank and a grow tent... why would I put them together? So I can get a kick of not showing it off cuz its in my grow room? lol I don't understand that at all...


----------



## ChuckDaddyLongLegs (Feb 27, 2009)

Well i found a way to fix the alge problem with my fish tank one. If i fill it with water and rocks then put soil or some sort of turf over the top of the rocks. then i will use a small pump i found with an intake hose and a discharge hose. If i put one hose on one end nd the other on the other end i can keep a steady flow of water and prevent any kind of build up and still grow hydro plants of course i will also have to plant the tank black. I think it won't be to difficult maybe at first to et it up but over all it think it will be rather easy to handle and then we'll be able to see how the plants turn out mabe they'll be better.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 27, 2009)

buy aquarium snales. they eat algae and dont need special conditions to live.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 27, 2009)

> Ok so I have a fish tank and a grow tent... why would I put them together?


Free fertilizer.


----------



## robz (Feb 28, 2009)

exactly the point of the system. Totally organic too.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 28, 2009)

Cannagirl explains how it works here-
hxxp://www.growkind.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31608&highlight=aquaponics

Seems pretty simple to me...especially after hearing someone explaining how it works.


----------

